
Studio Ghibli Holds Farewell Ceremony for Late Director Isao Takahata - sohkamyung
https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2018-05-15/studio-ghibli-holds-farewell-ceremony-for-late-director-isao-takahata/.131568
======
Predikador19
RIP

